# Chicago = RIOT FEST



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

To anyone thats out in the Chicago area that doesnt know. Riot Fest is a 4 day music festival that will consist of (Leftover Crack, Suicide Machines, Social Distortion, Strike Anywhere, 7 Seconds, Weezer, Youth Of Today, The Flatliners, Flatfoot 56) AND MANY MORE GREAT BANDS!!!! if you need anymore details visit the site at the bottom. See you there!!!

http://riotfest.org/schedule/


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 16, 2011)

should put that up on the events thing


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

it says under it in the discussion title it says events? where does it say it is?


----------



## Veruca Gash (Aug 2, 2018)

I realize I'm resurrecting a zombie post, but I just recently became aware of Riot Fest, and after seeing the LEGENDARY, unparalleled lineups both past and present, decided it's something I simply can't miss!

So, who's down for Riot Fest 2018? Anyone? I'm all the way down in the Atlanta/Chattanooga general vicinity.

Plan bussing it there and HOPEFULLY grabbing my ticket before the limited # of $99 weekend passes are gone.
Worst case, I'll hop in my lil car, grab a gasjug and get there in a wing and a prayer (and a hopefully LAX security staff to make bumrushing possible).


----------



## roguetrader (Aug 3, 2018)

I just want to warn everyone that punk festivals like this one can be quite scary / dangerous - the music is often very loud and aggressive and people are often high on drink and drugs ! there is frequently an anti government message and lots of half baked communist literature available ! its hard to put into words but the atmosphere at these affairs is definitely unsavoury - I would say to anyone considering attending these events - why bother ? Stryper are touring soon ! their gigs are well managed with lots of security to keep one safe and a positive Christian message in the air ! remember 'God Gave Rock and Roll To You' !


----------



## Laundromatt (Aug 7, 2018)

Veruca Gash said:


> I realize I'm resurrecting a zombie post, but I just recently became aware of Riot Fest, and after seeing the LEGENDARY, unparalleled lineups both past and present, decided it's something I simply can't miss!
> 
> So, who's down for Riot Fest 2018? Anyone? I'm all the way down in the Atlanta/Chattanooga general vicinity.
> 
> ...


Yo I could be down to join you if you gasjug that way, I'm in Ohio but could meetup


----------

